# using male or female models?



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

What are peoples throughts on female and male models. The line is focused towards males. do i use a male/female/both? I am thinking a pretty girl could help sell a shirt but also it is a male who will be wearing the shirts.

Thanks


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: Hiring Models*



maddog9022 said:


> I am thinking a pretty girl could help sell a shirt but also it is a male who will be wearing the shirts.


It depends on the product, on the target demographic, blah blah blah. But take a look at JBS men's underwear; their tagline for one campaign was "Men don't want to look at other naked men."

There are a few potential problems with their advertising campaign. For one they've got that whole Windsor Smith misogyny vibe going on - an automatic risk when using the sex appeal of women to sell a men's product (have you ever seen a chiselled man selling tampons?). For another, it's pretty offensive to the gay market (I would have thought a sizeable market chunk for high end underwear). You've got to look at not just who _wears_ the product, but who actually _buys_ the product - in the case of underwear it is frequently bought by someone other than the person who wears it (i.e. a partner), which is why the ads are designed to appeal to women.

On the other hand, JBS presumably figured they had an opportunity in the form of an untapped market segment (heterosexual men who buy their own clothes) that other companies weren't going after.

Small fish, big pond, vice versa, blah blah blah.

This is why market research is valuable, but they're one market example that's worth taking a look at.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

If your target market is only men and you won't be selling to women, I wouldn't show a product shot with a woman in the shirts because it dilutes your marketing focus (which should be as targeted as possible). But if you are targeting both sexes, you can sell a mens shirt, call it "unisex" and show both women and men.

If you want to show a cute girl in the shirts to help sales, you can pull it off, but make the photo more of a "fashion" shot than a straight-on product shot. Maybe a hot girl wearing the shirt, and a hot guy in the background lounging around without a shirt on. Read a few fashion magazines to see what kind of photo I am talking about. That way, you're actually saying something about your brand, rather than the fit of the shirt itself.


----------



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

thanks both of you.


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Personally I would have a male modelling your garments, but also have at least one photo with a female modelling your garments. Whilst you don't want to develop a site that detracts from what you are selling, you also don't want to create a 'boys club' site either. Lots of women wear guys tees too.


----------



## R1Lover (Jun 7, 2008)

One thing to keep in mind is SEX SELLS, it's not always a good thing but it's a fact. I always use female models for this reason.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

i have had women buy my mens tshirts...... i would have a pic of a man and a women together rocking the shirts..... maybe state taht they are unisex shirts or something....


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Here's another great thread that covered this same topic that had some good viewpoints as well: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t42412.html


----------



## Malu (Jun 1, 2007)

Our shirts are meant for men, but could be worn by women. Primarily, men model the shirts, but we've utilized the cute girl in the guy shirt technique in some photos and at an expo. She was very popular at the expo.


----------



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

can anyone show me some pics that they took with both male and female madels in the shoots?

Thanks


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

edit.... no more pics for you


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

The top picture works well, but the guy looks like he is stalking, hiding away in the bushes like that? The girl wearing the tee looks great though and really sells the product.

The bottom picture works less for me, as the female model looking direct into the camera is always going to detract us guys away from the shirt itself. I suppose it does raise the subject that it's *the tees*, that the models have to sell though.

Nice clean design on the tee though.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

hahaha....calling me a stalker.....jk...

this was a random pic my photographer did when he was adjusting his settings.... needed some front/back focus.....

i dont think its a bad thing to show women in guys shirts because alot of girls do wear them......

b


----------



## CUSTOM UK (Jun 28, 2008)

Oooops


----------



## Gunslinger (Aug 3, 2007)

LOL gawd ... you do look like a stalker! Glad that was a test shot, the gal getting out of the car needs another facial expression (but, having her look at the t-shirt of the other gal was spot on, harder to tell what the "stalker" was actually looking at, lol).

Interesting point regarding the bottom photo, Will. The first thing I did look at were the eyes of the model.


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

no more pics for you....hahahah


----------



## Gunslinger (Aug 3, 2007)

_Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo _

_... _lol, you keep these photo threads flowin'!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I missed the pics...  Why did you take them down 237?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Girlzndollz said:


> I missed the pics...  Why did you take them down 237?


I think the point of the pictures was to respond to the request Carl made to see what model shots looked like with both guys and girls in them. 237 wasn't posting the photos to get critiques on them, he was just trying to help out  

I'm just guessing that the unwanted critiques started taking away from the point of the thread which was "using female models or male models" so 237 removed them.

That's just my guess though


----------



## Gunslinger (Aug 3, 2007)

Well, now I am gonna have to my tagline to "... 237am _*can*_ take the pics from me ..."


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

it didnt help the thread...... it was just to show that ladies wearing guy shirts should be fine....


----------



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

thanks 237

I was able to see it before you took it down. I think i am going to go with both male and female models. Now i just need to find them .


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

you can always use a smaller guys shirt to try to get a "better fit" for the ladies...just an idea....


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Ok, guys.. thanks for the answers. I didn't want to see anything but the example. But thank you for responding.


----------



## maddog9022 (Sep 5, 2006)

237- That can work depending on the size of the females chest(not trying to be sexist or anything). I dont want anyone to take that comment the wrong way. I will have to mess around with that alittle bit. Maybe using a larger shirt and using safety pins or something to try and fake a tighter fit.

Keep the ideas coming

Girlz- maybe we can get him to post them up again if we be nice 

what about it 237


----------



## Binary01 (Jun 2, 2007)

i'm gonna see if i have some other pics laying around...hehehe...... i have alot from 2007 with gildans but i'm changing to royal...... 

b


----------

